# Tyco US-1 trucking



## carcat (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a few trucks that just dont run well,I have new tires and new pick up shoes,they loose speed on the curves,I also cleaned the track,does anybody have any other ideas??thanks for any help,Dale


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Do those trucks have two guide pins? If I remember correctly, they tend to slow the trucks in the curves. If you can remove the back pin you will probably do better in the curves. That is all I know.

Old Blue


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What kind of contact are you getting on the pickup shoes? If only the tips of the pickups are hitting, you need to bend the shoes to get more contact. A slight warp is what you want.


----------



## tycoOCD (Apr 19, 2010)

*More Power for Tyco Trucking Sets*

The best way the maintain speed through curves and any other part of the track is the use of two terminals with controllers and two power packs.
Hock up the terminals and leave the opposite controller on each off.
This added power will also help with the use of any accessory.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Remove the weight/5th wheel from the back of the chassis and get all the hair off the axle & gears. put a drop of oil on the worm gear, the motor bearings and the axles where they go through the chassis


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Replace the Chassis with the new Mattel $3 ones and watch them fly around the track...Did this on a COE and a Dump truck, work great!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've had some problems with my fire truck. It appears my bumpers are draggin on the guard rails. I'm currently working to extend the track edges slightly to allow the guardrails to be pushed out a bit. Might this be the problem?


----------

